# 11 ft "Noodle Rod"



## USAFSSGT (Oct 31, 2003)

Quick question for you folks. Doing my fall surf trip to Onslow Beach (Camp Lejuene Marine base, NC) Do 3-4 1 week trips every year. I love fishing the surf using ultra lite. I also use my big surf stuff. But also play with my 8.5ft ultra lite with 10lb Power Pro. I just ordered an 11ft Stafford Noodle Rod.
11'-0" long, 2 piece rod
Graphite reinforced blank
Hook keeper
Stainless Steel cushioned reel hoods
Comfortable cork wrapped grips
11 aluminum oxide guides
1/8 to 1/2 ounce lure weight
4 to 12 pound line rated
Should be here today. From the spec’s it seems to be an extra long ultra lite or very light spin rod. Have any of you had one of these so called “Noodle Rods"?







If so do you enjoy it? I have read they are mostly used on the left coast for steelhead. Any input you have would be greatly appreciated. 
"Retired USAF in the Blue Ridge Mountains of NC"


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

The specs look similar to some crappie rods. I dont know why people use 11 -15' rods for crappie, but they do. And by "they", I mean Wally Marshal.

Wally Marshall Crappie Rods

I am sure it will be fun for fishing small jigs for spot or whiting.


----------



## pensfan (Sep 9, 2004)

Those noodle rods are pretty much essential for Steelhead and Salmon fishing in the great lakes(not just the left coast) you'll feel it if a fish even exhales on your bait, due to the extreme sensitivity. It's also a hell of a lot of fun landing a 20# plus fish on a rod with that kind of flexibility. I never used one in the ocean but I think it would work out O.K. Might be fun. Good luck!!!  


USAFSSGT said:


> Quick question for you folks. Doing my fall surf trip to Onslow Beach (Camp Lejuene Marine base, NC) Do 3-4 1 week trips every year. I love fishing the surf using ultra lite. I also use my big surf stuff. But also play with my 8.5ft ultra lite with 10lb Power Pro. I just ordered an 11ft Stafford Noodle Rod.
> 11'-0" long, 2 piece rod
> Graphite reinforced blank
> Hook keeper
> ...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I use a 8' steelhead rod (BPS) as my inshore trout rod rated at 1/4 to 1/2. It's great for tossing the lighter lures.

The only thing I can see that you may have a problem with using the noodle rod in the ocean would be the size of the lure. If it only handles 1/2 oz, I'm not sure if that extra length (11') would buy you anything that your 8.5' doesn't. (But then again, why do they make the 15' crappie rods?) 

But's that's just my observation and this is coming from a person who's garage is full of rods that come in all different sizes and lengths for all different situations. Call it a fishing gear addiction.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

my buddy from norway uses one like that...never seen him catch anything though...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have an 8'er rated for 1/16-1/8 but the reel seat is in a acward spot and seems a little too light.I have lots of 8'6" Salmon Rods 1)a St Croix Wild River 8'6" handles 1/2oz lures real well;that rod is rated 3/8-3/4oz.2)a 8"6"Ugly Stick that does the best with 1oz lures its a little too woobly feeling for lures but is perfect for Carolina Rigs for Flounder.3)Is a Browning Rod 8'6"rated for 1/2-1 1/2oz lures it does weel with Flounder fishing too and will handle 1oz lures perfectly.It will cast a 1oz Stingsilver atleast 90yds or more.I also have a GLoomis 10'6" rod rated for 3/8-1 1/2oz but want bigger guides on it so I can get a 1oz Stingsilver out 180yds.Salmon Rods that go from 7 1/2'-10 1/2'that can handle 1/4-2oz lures well are a perfect choice.In the surf I think 1/4 oz lures is the lightest you'll use;1/2-2oz lures will always be thrown so I wouldn't go too light.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Be carefull with those alum. oxide guides when using Power Pro. My 7' crappie rod has them and I used the rod for bay jigging with PP line. The end eye already has a groove starting. Just thought you should know.

Catman.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have 2 that i brought back from mi(lived there ten years)...they work great for tossing light lures for trout...the extra length takes some of the stress off the line when fighting a fish and helps in control...4-6lb test...


----------



## USAFSSGT (Oct 31, 2003)

*Well finally got the rod..*

Took a week to get and that was with Priority. Put my Okuma MD-30 Metaloid with 10pd Power-pro. This is going to be fun using this. The rod is so whippie should be great for small blues and sea trout. Was casting a 1/4 oz red devil (no hooks) for my cat out in the yard. Can get some real good distance. With a 1/2oz should be able to do real good in the surf. Anything larger than 5 lbs should be a real thrill.  But have been doing a bunch of reading on these and they claim to handle some pretty big fish.


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

*Wow! Maybe I'll keep my noodle rod after all*

My wife and furniture (and most of my tackle) just made the trip down from Cleveland this weekend. I have a 12 foot noodle rod I've used for steelhead on Lake Erie tributaries. I remember packing it and wondering what good it might be in Virginia.
I am an absolute saltwater neophyte, but I can toss in two cents about noodle rods. They are whippy so that they can be used with very light line. In midwinter, you often use 2 lb test because the fish are spooky and the water is clear and shallow. It's really something to fight a 30-inch fish in a small pool. It looks like you've snagged an outboard motor that's still running. The rods are so long because you use the length to control the drift of your bait down the river. Many times we don't really cast, just kind flip the bait out there.
You generally have to use a reel with a very smooth drag when you are using light line, but I don't know that light line will be required in saltwater. I always wrap the reel seat with surgical tape for cold weather comfort.


----------



## australian fishe (Nov 15, 2004)

what a lovely lite spinning/fly rod you brought
salt water flys on the flats are great fun
it is something i would buy
and once you get the timing right 
get on the fly sites that explane loading light rods
for both spinning and flys
you'll surprise yourself and get all the distance you want 
keep us all posted..as i know you're on a winner
bet you buy a fly reel for it too
just had alook on cmap those two large delaware inlets look very fishable how far are they from you
jack


----------

